# Noam Chomsky: My reaction to Osama bin Laden's death



## Costas (May 8, 2011)

Λακωνικός και ακριβέστατος, και δεν αφήνει πέτρα να πέσει κάτω:
http://www.guernicamag.com/blog/2652/noam_chomsky_my_reaction_to_os/


----------



## nickel (May 9, 2011)

Πάντως, τις βρίσκω λίγο εκτός θέματος αυτές τις συζητήσεις για τις ηθικές διαστάσεις της επιχείρησης. Σε περίεργο κόσμο, αγγελικά πλασμένο, ζει ο Τσόμσκι. Πριν από 10 χρόνια έκαναν μια φοβερή μαγκιά κάποιοι τύποι και έκαναν τον κόσμο κουλουβάχατα, τώρα έκαναν μια μαγκιά οι Αμερικανοί και προσεύχονται να μη στραβώσει γρήγορα το πράγμα πάλι. Τις σκοπιμότητες για την εκτέλεση και την ταφή στη θάλασσα τις καταλαβαίνουμε. Το Τζερόνιμο ήταν κουταμάρα, ξεχάστηκε κάποιος και νόμιζε ότι έγραφε κόμικ. Θα θέλαμε να ήταν καλύτεροι άνθρωποι οι Αμερικανοί μιλιταριστές και καλύτεροι άνθρωποι οι μουσουλμάνοι τρομοκράτες. Αλλά για την επιχείρησή τους, αν άφηναν ζωντανό οι Αμερικανοί τον Μπιν Λάντεν ή αν τον έθαβαν σε γνωστό μέρος, τώρα θα μιλούσαμε για αυτή την κουταμάρα τους. Ε, προτίμησαν να μιλάμε, να μιλάνε κάποιοι, για το ανήθικο του πράγματος. Το ’χουν συνηθίσει.


----------



## SBE (May 9, 2011)

Εγώ πάντως περιμένω το βίντεο με τον Οσάμα να κρατάει εφημερίδα χτεσινή και να δηλώνει ότι όχι μόνο ζει αλλά θα μας/ τους θάψει όλους. 
'Ή περιμένω τη συνωμοσιολογία τυπου ο Έλβις ζει, η Νταϊάνα ζει κλπκλπ. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, δε θυμάμαι αν το ανάφερα πιο πριν αλλά η επικεφαλίδα της USA Today ήταν "Osama dead, Obama said".


----------



## Palavra (May 9, 2011)

nickel said:


> Θα θέλαμε να ήταν καλύτεροι άνθρωποι οι Αμερικανοί μιλιταριστές και καλύτεροι άνθρωποι οι μουσουλμάνοι τρομοκράτες.


 :)
Θα μπορούσαν να τον είχαν συλλάβει, ωστόσο, και να τον είχαν δικάσει. Αν θυμάμαι καλά από τις δηλώσεις εποχής 2001, δεν είχαν και ατράνταχτα στοιχεία για να τον καταδικάσουν. 

Και ανεξαρτήτως από αυτό: αν αύριο μεθαύριο οι ΗΠΑ ανακαλύψουν τον Χ εχθρό της χώρας τους π.χ. στη Γαλλία, θα μπουν, θα σκοτώσουν και θα φύγουν; Δηλαδή σύνορα, διεθνείς συνθήκες, νόμοι, στα παλιά τους τα παπούτσια;


----------



## Marinos (May 9, 2011)

SBE said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως, δε θυμάμαι αν το ανάφερα πιο πριν αλλά η επικεφαλίδα της USA Today ήταν "Osama dead, Obama said".


 
President Obama is in fact dead.


----------



## nickel (May 9, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Και ανεξαρτήτως από αυτό: αν αύριο μεθαύριο οι ΗΠΑ ανακαλύψουν τον Χ εχθρό της χώρας τους π.χ. στη Γαλλία, θα μπουν, θα σκοτώσουν και θα φύγουν; Δηλαδή σύνορα, διεθνείς συνθήκες, νόμοι, στα παλιά τους τα παπούτσια;


Στη Γαλλία θα συνεργαστούν με τις τοπικές αρχές. Δεν θα το κάνουν μόνοι τους οι Αμερικανοί, αλλά ούτε θα αφήσουν τους Γάλλους να το κάνουν μόνοι τους. Στην Ελλάδα νομίζω ότι θα το κάνουν μόνοι τους. Σιγά!
Ελπίζω ότι δεν ζητάς να βάλω κι εγώ την υπογραφή μου στο κείμενο καταδίκης της αμερικανικής εισβολής σε ξένο έδαφος. Αυτό ακριβώς θεωρώ βαρετό: το περιττό αναμάσημα κανόνων του διεθνούς δικαίου λες και δεν ξέρουμε τι παίζεται. Εδώ κατέλαβαν ολόκληρο Αφγανιστάν και Ιράν, να 'ναι καλά (και) ο Οσάμα. Τι είναι ένα ψεκάστε-σκουπίστε-τελειώσατε στο Πακιστάν; (Παρεμπιπτόντως, είχα χαρεί και για την επιχείρηση των Ισραηλινών στο 'Εντεμπε της Ουγκάντας.)

Είναι προφανής η σκοπιμότητα του ξεπαστρέματος σε σχέση με δίκες, ηρωικές εμφανίσεις του Οσάμα σε δικαστήρια, πειρασμούς στους Αλκάιντα να εκβιάσουν απελευθέρωση του ηγέτη τους και άλλα τέτοια περίπλοκα. Προφανώς, οι υπεύθυνοι της επιχείρησης κατάλαβαν ότι η αποδοχή μιας τέτοιας επιτυχημένης επιχείρησης (αν δεν ήταν επιτυχημένη, δεν θα τα λέγαμε αυτά τώρα) θα σκέπαζε τις μίζερες γκρίνιες για δικαιώματα και άλλες αδιάφορες μικρολεπτομέρειες.


----------



## SBE (May 9, 2011)

Μπορεί να υπάρχει προηγούμενο, αλλά δεν υπάρχει και λόγος να το συντηρούμε. 
Ο Οσάμα δεν διαφέρει από τον Κάρατζιτς που ήταν κι αυτός φυγάς. 
Επίσης, δε βλέπω το νόημα ολόκληρης στρατιωτικής επιχείρησης τη στιγμή που η διεθνής πρακτική σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις είναι η γνωστή συνταγή μυστικές υπηρεσίες και τυχαίο "ατύχημα" ή τρύπημα με ομπρέλλα, ή ραδιενεργό υλικό στο τσάι κλπ κλπ. 
Στο Έντεμπε τα πράγματα ήταν αλλιώς, το Ισραήλ ήταν ακόμα το χαϊδεμένο της Ευρώπης και όλες οι δυτικές χώρες έδωσαν συγχαρητήρια, ο Ίντι Αμίν βρήκε αφορμή να καθαρίσει μερικούς ακόμα κατοίκους της Ουγκάντας σε αντίποινα και, σε τελική ανάλυση, υπήρχε συγκεκριμένος ευγενής στόχος που επιτεύχθηκε (σώθηκαν οι όμηροι). Με τη δολοφονία του Μπιλ Λάντεν δεν σώθηκε κανένας.


----------



## Earion (May 16, 2011)

Φυσικά και έχουν αρχίσει οι συνωμοσιολογίες για τον Οσάμα Μπιν Λάντεν. Όποιος έχει περιέργεια ας διαβάσει εκτεταμένο σημείωμα στα ΝΕΑ του Σαββάτου («Ο Οσάµα, ο Οµπάµα και οι δύσπιστοι», 14.5.2011).

Μας ταΐζουν κουτόχορτο; Είναι ακόμα ζωντανός ή τον έχουν σκοτώσει εδώ και καιρό και τον έβγαλε μόλις τώρα σαν άσο απ’ το μανίκι ο Ομπάμα για πολιτική καπηλεία;
Πάρτε μια γεύση για αρχή...

Οι υπεύθυνοι της Παγκόσμιας Υπηρεσίας του BBC —επισημαίνει στην «Independent» ο Ντέιβιντ Ααρόνοβιτς— δηλώνουν «έκπληκτοι» µε τον αριθμό των ακροατών ανά τον κόσμο που επικοινώνησαν μαζί τους για να πουν πως η επίσημη εκδοχή δεν τους πείθει, ο Μπιν Λάντεν είναι ακόμα ζωντανός ή ήταν ήδη νεκρός από χρόνια. Όχι ότι χρειαζόταν να πιστοποιήσει το BBC µια τάση που όλοι παρατηρήσαμε γύρω µας. Μόλις λίγες ώρες αφότου ανακοίνωσε ο Ομπάμα τον θάνατο του αρχιτρομοκράτη, ιστοσελίδες στο Ίντερνετ επεσήμαναν την «παράξενη σύμπτωση» µε την 8η επέτειο από τη διαβόητη διακήρυξη του Τζορτζ Μπους ότι η «αποστολή εξετελέσθη» στο Ιράκ· όπως επίσης και µε τα γενέθλια του Χίτλερ...

​... και συνεχίζω με όσα έχουν γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον:
Στο λεξικό των (αγγλοσαξόνων) συνωμοσιολόγων, όσοι πιστεύουν πως τους ∆ίδυµους Πύργους στο Μανχάταν τους έριξε ο Μπους ονομάζονται «truthers» (από το truth = αλήθεια). 

Όσοι ισχυρίζονται πως ο Οµπάµα δεν γεννήθηκε στις ΗΠΑ, άρα δεν δικαιούνταν να εκλεγεί, ονομάζονται «birthers» (από το birth = γέννηση). 

Και τώρα όσοι δηλώνουν πεπεισμένοι πως ο µπιν Λάντεν δεν σκοτώθηκε στις 2 Μαΐου στο Πακιστάν ονομάζονται «deathers» (από το death = θάνατος) ή «proofers» (από το proof = απόδειξη). 
​Truthers, birthers και deathers ή proofers είναι συγκοινωνούντα δοχεία. Αφού πίσω από την 11η Σεπτεμβρίου βρίσκεται ο Μπους, προφανώς δεν ήταν υπεύθυνος ο Μπιν Λάντεν.​
Σημειώστε στη τρίτη παράγραφο μια μικρή αβλεψία, το «μπιν». Την έχω επισημάνει μερικές φορές εδώ κι εκεί. Πρόκειται για βιαστική μεταφορά από τα αγγλικά, γιατί στα ελληνικά η σύμβαση είναι από παλιά καθιερωμένη να γράφουμε Ιμπν Τάδε, άρα την ίδια γραμμή θα πρέπει να κρατήσουμε και στο Μπιν Τάδε. Ίδια λέξη στην ουσία, απλώς με νεότερη απόδοση.


----------

